# ATI Radeon HD 5970



## NewsBytes (Dec 29, 2009)

The ATI Radeon HD 5970 is an extreme high-end graphics card which comes equipped with a dual GPU thus making it the fastest card from ATI in 2009. The ATI Radeon 5970 has a 512-bit bus with a core clock of 725 MHz and memory clock of 1000 MHz along with 1 GB of DDR5 memory.
 
Design-wise, the ATI Radeon HD 5970 is very similar to the slower ATI Radeon HD5870 and ATI Radeon HD5850 cards. The card runs on a six and 8-pin power connector configuration. It has a single-fan cooling system, with ...

To read the full news article,  click here


----------

